# Rip little mouse :-(



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Little mouse got into the cage with the big girls and Rory literally tore her apart. My poor baby girl. None of the girls have any bite marks so she didn't even defend herself I feel so guilty for having them in the same room. Little mouse was an 8 week old baby. 
View attachment 78994



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I
Know it was Rory because she was the one that would show aggression in free range so I split them up


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry, that must have been so distressing to find... I at least hope it was quick and she wasn't in much pain... So sorry *hug*


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Fuzzy Rat, who was easily one of the best trained and most social rats anyone has ever known, couldn't tolerate baby rats around her. She tried, but eventually gave in to her rat-like nature and she would toss baby rats around like rag dolls even if she didn't bite into them. Amelia saw Max and as soon as I turned my head she sprung on her and tried to carry her off and kill her. I reacted quickly, but Max got a nasty puncture wound on her side. A favor she's returned since she bigger now by laying a big bite across Amelia's spine. And even at 10 weeks old the rats are only allowed to play under supervision and outside the cage.

This wasn't your fault or your rats' fault. You didn't know that older female rats kill smaller rats and pups, and your rats had no choice, it's what they are programmed by nature to do.

Amelia and Max are currently in the porta-potty grooming each other. They had one minor squabble but stopped as soon as I shouted. Max and Amelia are both looking at me every few minutes to make sure I'm still there to maintain order. Finally they are on their way to becoming friends. Amelia's natural instinct to kill Max is subsiding as her need to make a new friend is increasing with every oz Max adds in weight. Although Max rolls over and lets Amelia groom her belly, the nasty rat bites Amelia has tell me that Max isn't about to let herself get killed anytime soon. 

They actually had a pretty major brawl when they met indoors for the first time... Max dove under the photocopier and Amelia went after her. Amelia couldn't move around in the cramped space too easily or pounce whereas Max had lots of room to maneuver. It sounded pretty awful and I couldn't break it up but it was actually pretty clever on Max's part. Every few minutes Max or Amelia would poke their heads out to let me know they were still alive, but that was the worst of the battle.

They've played for about half an hour now and Amelia is pretty tired and looking to sleep while Max keeps trying to groom her face, oh well that's the difference between a rat that 10 weeks old and one over year and a half old.

I am however deeply saddened by your loss.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm just posting to say I agree with Rat Daddy; I saw you were contemplating having Rory put down. The drive to kill young rats is pretty high in most older females.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

She used to be fine till she had another stroke and it sent her crazy. I was sure she was going to die obviously I did all I could to nurse her back to health... Got water bottles, porridge, pain killers and lots of kisses and cuddles and kept her alone. But since being introduced back to the others she's turned really aggressive she bites me so bad sometimes blood spurts from me... But it was killing little mouse that really upset me. :-( I rang the vet today and I'm taking her on Tuesday for some neurological tests and if she's not in any pain at all or confusion that could make her suffer then I'll keep her as a lone rat in my bedroom x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm shopping for a new cage online right now 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Awww I am so sorry to here that poor little girl


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I've heard of a single case where a rat developed a brain tumor and killed it's roomie then attacked it's owner and finally died two weeks later. Such things can happen.

But I would not hold killing a baby against any non-nursing female rat, it's just what they do. But attacking you is another story... I'd try an extreme immersion to see if she can still be fixed. If she can still learn and her brain isn't to damaged 
she might be fixable.

But if she can't be fixed, there's no sense in keeping a biting rat. I hate to say it, but deranged rats are just too dangerous to keep as exhibit animals.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't know what to do in terms if extreme immersion because out of the cage she's a lil sweetheart 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't know what to do in terms if extreme immersion because out of the cage she's a lil sweetheart she's still cuddly and loveable but as soon as she's in her cage she's like the devil. She's psychotic! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

